# black girl new to dubai - can I expect trouble?



## murchison (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm joining my (white British) husband here next month (I'm black European). I've never been treated differently to anyone else wherever we've lived (UK, US) but I'm concerned that things might be a little different in Dubai. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't see why you'd have any trouble at all to be honest, there are many people in interracial relationships in Dubai.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No problem at all this is a very multi cultural society and many interracial relationships.


----------



## Bobhk (Jul 23, 2010)

No need to worry. You should buy a Dubai tourist info book. Dubai has stricter rules than some places, but that applies to everyone of all races. Enjoy Dubai!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If anything, there seems to be more mixed race couples here than anywhere else I've been to. I find that generally there is also greater racial tolerance here since there are people from so many different walks of life.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> If anything, there seems to be more mixed race couples here than anywhere else I've been to. I find that generally there is also greater racial tolerance here since there are people from so many different walks of life.


If u are at the right places generally its not a problem at all...


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Segregation of cultures is common enough here, although you can also mix with other nationalities and cultures here if you want to.

There can be a degree of racism but it's usually more to do with culture and nationality rather than skin color.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_"black girl new to dubai - can I expect trouble?"_

No.


----------

